# Majestic Dallas



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I just love this boy!

Enjoy


























































*This one is one of my all time favourites:*


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, its easy to see why you love him so much.. he looks amazing! And he looks so gentle and mellow!  True gentle giant, eh? Love the new pictures!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome boy!
And, I envy you. I dream of having grass in my backyard... but it would NEVER last. lol.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Dallas is such a looker!
The last picture is just priceless.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, its easy to see why you love him so much.. he looks amazing! And he looks so gentle and mellow!  True gentle giant, eh? Love the new pictures!


He is gentle for the most part but don't think that he isn't an active dog. Surprisingly he is quite active for such a big dog and loves to play for hours!!


----------

